# Removing exif data



## Roy Mathers (Feb 7, 2011)

I read in another forum somewhere that someone stated that he always stripped the exif data from images he exported from LR.  Is there a way to do this?  If so, how?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 7, 2011)

The simple way is to check "Minimize Embedded Metadata" in the Export dialog.  This strips everything except the copyright and the embedded color profile.

If you want more control than that, use Jeffrey's Metadata Wrangler.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Feb 7, 2011)

So simple - thank you Mark.


----------

